# The Official Welcome Yi Jianlian thread



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Thread title says it all, everyone post here to welcome my boy Yi to the NBA!!! Those have been around long enough should know I've been following Yi since 2004-ish, when Yi first caught the attention of Time Magazine and Nike. Its been a long time coming, but FINALLY, Yi makes it to the big leagues.

With that said, as with all rookies, don't expect Yi to have that big an immediate impact. He WILL have off games shooting like 2-10, he WILL get abused in the paint and give up key offensive rebounds, and he WILL need time to adjust to playing with his new teammates. But one thing's for sure though, Yi's a competitor, and he will give his 100% on the court. He'll run up and down the floor, leading fast breaks, and won't be afraid to pull the trigger on those crucial shots. I'm expecting him to average around 9pts 5reb this year as a part time starter, and will definitely participate in the all-star weekend.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Gather the half dozen Chinese girls that live in Milwaukee for Yi to devour.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to the league, A Lian!
Best wishes!


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Also being a Yi fan, I have to admit I laughed at this:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Also being a Yi fan, I have to admit I laughed at this:


Those sausages sure are useful. :biggrin: 

Welcome, Yi!


----------

